# What fertilizer do you need? (Voting!)



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

*If I were to purchase a bulk amount of fertilizer and part it out, what fertilizer would you want? Place your vote on the poll!*

KNO3 is already available, check the equipment classifieds. $10 for 2lbs.

I can buy other fertilizers if interest is great enough and I break even with the potassium nitrate.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The only other one I does regularly is potassium sulphate. My fishload seems to produce enough phosphates (probably from the food). One that you may consider is CaCl as you usually can only buy it in bulk. If you have that and want to divvy out, I would be into some, as it probably dissolves better than plaster of paris.


----------



## nmullens (Apr 26, 2010)

All of the above and CaCl and Mg especialy when running high light / co2 tanks or I will get defficiencies (holes in leafs).


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll look into calcium chloride and Mg. If anyone else wants these, just make a post, as I can't edit the voting polls.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just my opinion, but I wouldn't bother with doing this with Mg, as epsom salts are available at every drug store or grocery store in 2 to 5 lb bags (even Costco) cheaply. It's the other stuff that is hard(er) to get in small quantities.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just my opinion, but I wouldn't bother with doing this with Mg, as epsom salts are available at every drug store or grocery store in 2 to 5 lb bags (even Costco) cheaply. It's the other stuff that is hard(er) to get in small quantities.


I feel the same way. I'll look into the calcium chloride though.


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

effox said:


> *If I were to purchase a bulk amount of fertilizer and part it out, what fertilizer would you want? Place your vote on the poll!*
> 
> KNO3 is already available, check the equipment classifieds. $10 for 2lbs.
> 
> I can buy other fertilizers if interest is great enough and I break even with the potassium nitrate.


Don't buy too much, if your not a farmer  Might get raided by CIA for other uses for fertilizers


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm positive I'm already on their watch list... Had to sign off on some government form before I could purchase it.

It'll be CSIS, not the CIA  Fortunately its not as readily explosive like ammonia nitrate, I'd definitely be martyred at that point.

Let me know if you need any Potassium Nitrate, I've got enough for ten people left, then we can buy the other stuff and part it out. I just don't want to get stuck with a bunch..............


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They won't make you sign anything if you buy 5 lbs at a time, multiple times.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The only economical means to buy it is in bulk to portion it out. I'm kinda stuck with 20+lbs of potassium nitrate right now though, so I don't think I'll be buying any other fertilizers in volume anymore


----------

